
What are you doing for Net Neutrality Day? - parametrek
Have you done something clever or creative for Net Neutrality Day?  Let&#x27;s share those here.<p>Personally I&#x27;ve re-compressed the jpegs on my site at quality level 1 and threw a banner on.  It looks terrible!<p>Hopefully this won&#x27;t become too much of a self-promotional circle jerk.
======
godelski
Made a post on FB encouraging, again, my friends to message the FCC. I also
checked the FCC website's comment list[1]. Strangely I didn't find my comment,
so I submitted a new one. Anyone else have this problem?

Also, does anyone know the engine that the anti-net neutrality users are
using? I see copy pasted comments that are anti, so I figure there are similar
programs on that side of the isle.

[1][https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/](https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/)

------
muzuq
I, personally, have not done much. Especially considering I do not maintain
any websites, or have access to change our company website. What I have done
is spread awareness throughout my circle of friends, and co-workers. Many have
never even heard about net neutrality in any sort of way.

I am greatful to everyone who contributes to the fight, in a small way or a
big way.

Fight on.

------
nozzlegear
I haven't done anything with my sites or apps, but I called both of my
senators (Chuck Grassley and Joni Ernst) to encourage them to support Net
Neutrality. I'm also going to write a letter to the editor of my local
newspaper, since word on the street says Congress-people pay a great deal of
attention to newspapers.

------
Powerofmene
I sent emails to most of my contacts who I knew would follow through with
contacting their Senators and Congressmen/women and provided a link to send an
email to the FCC. obviously, I also contacted my Senators/Congressmen and
contacted the FCC as well.

